# Dart frog and mourning gecko



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello all! I was just met with the opportunity of a free giveaway of mourning geckos and I was thinking about getting one. However, I would want to put it in my dart frog tank because I’ve heard they actually do quite well together. It is a 10 gallon exo terra 12x12x18 viv so I was wondering if there still would be enough space. Thanks!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mixing dart frogs and mourning geckos is NOT a good idea. 

Your tank is already only the bare minimum size for any dart frogs, adding mourning geckos will not be a good idea. 

Each species of animals should have their own tank.


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

A 10 gallon is considered small for any species of dart frogs, let alone in combination with mourning geckos.
Personally I would refrain from putting them together.


----------



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

Allright thank you both. I know it’s already minimum size but I’m honing to upgrade to a bigger exo terra soon


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Even with a bigger tank I wouldn't. There's a reason they're free (imo). You'll have one or two and next thing you know you'll have 12.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Would add - these kinds of geckos can reproduce without a mate as well... so even if you just get one you'd have that issue.

The smallest enclosure I would consider for mixing darts and geckos is at least 3-4 foot high... and then only with a terrestrial dart frog and a non-quickly reproducing gecko. You can easily fit two separate vivariums into that space and will have a lot less work and worry...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

eMCRay said:


> You can easily fit two separate vivariums into that space and will have a lot less work and worry...


This sums it up. Why take on extra work and worry? Separate tanks for each species = least work and risk.


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

That tank may be big enough for 2-3 mourning geckos alone, but that's it.

I have mourning geckos with my leucomelas male in a 90x45x60. They don't mind eachother at all, but they have a lot of space to avoid one another.

Mournings are fun, but like some others said they breed out of control (luckily I haven't been struck yet) and they're not as pretty as other small geckos, like klemmeri day geckos.

Best is to keep animals in seperate enclosures.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Search bar up top: "mixing". Read 'til eyes hurt. If the idea to house those animals together still makes any sense, read it all again.


----------



## F35 (May 25, 2021)

I have already mourning and vitattus almost 1 year.
I dont have any problem with them in 60x45x45 
They like be in one tube.
When frogs go on travel the mournings stay sleep.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Almost a year in time is about when many keepers relax some vigilance in their assurance single sp project is sound. But it is only the beginning and not anywhere a litmus of success outcome.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

My anurans seem to take their rest quite seriously. 

I am a distal Giant with a dulled awareness of the complexities of their limited comforts and choices. 

They live in a Box, because of my want. If I am to err, it will be on the side of courtesy to them.


----------

